# Hard tail ebikes?



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

Recently saw a picture of an Orbea Wild HT. Pretty well set up....

Anyone riding a hard tail ebike? It seems like it would be a less expensive, but well appointed bike.
As a hardtail Fan, I am interested.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow. This year it is going to be difficult to find. I love the Norco fat e-bike as well as the Orbea Wild Ht.
I cannot get a firm answer from either of the dealers of those brands to confirm availability.
Nature of the business.....
I would be interested in the Norco like yours but with another 27.5+/29 wheelset for dirt use.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

1spd1way said:


> Wow. This year it is going to be difficult to find. I love the Norco fat e-bike as well as the Orbea Wild Ht.
> I cannot get a firm answer from either of the dealers of those brands to confirm availability.
> Nature of the business.....
> I would be interested in the Norco like yours but with another 27.5+/29 wheelset for dirt use.


We used these bikes extensively last winter wirh studded Wrathchilds. Had an absolutely incredible time. First time with fat bikes, e-bikes and night riding. It all came together beautifully.

After an epic winter and early spring, in April I set them up tubed, with the original Cake Eaters. The intention was to use them this summer for long epic journeys, and on rest days if we were wanting to get out. As it turned out, we never touched them until September this year.

I ditched all the SX and NX components, and we took them on some decent dirt blasts. It was a lot of fun with the Cake Eaters.

Recently we swapped back over to the studded Wrathchilds and have had them out in mixed conditions (snow, ice, dirt, rock) a few times now. And yeah - these are a blast, especially in snow.

I can’t wait until we get back into deep snow base conditions. These bikes rip hard on the snow and ice.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

mtnbkrmike said:


> We used these bikes extensively last winter wirh studded Wrathchilds. Had an absolutely incredible time. First time with fat bikes, e-bikes and night riding. It all came together beautifully.
> 
> After an epic winter and early spring, in April I set them up tubed, with the original Cake Eaters. The intention was to use them this summer for long epic journeys, and on rest days if we were wanting to get out. As it turned out, we never touched them until September this year.
> 
> ...


When are you gonna sell me one of those?


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

My 36lb HT rocket  









When it comes to technical up and down the dualie is the only way to fly, but on smooth flowy single track nothing can hang with this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

That bike is wicked pissah!
What brand is it? (I cannot make out the name on the down tube.)


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

1spd1way said:


> That bike is wicked pissah!
> What brand is it? (I cannot make out the name on the down tube.)


It’s my homegrown brother 

The name is “believe” you can only see half, because it’s wrapped around the downtube. I bought the frame direct and sourced the Shimano E8000 bits from eBay and online. 

Here’s my homegrown gravEL bike 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkiTalk'er (Jun 26, 2021)

Hardtail? Depends where you ride. On Peavine in Reno there are a ton of HT regulr bikes, so why not a eMTB. Up on the Rim Trail and other rides a FS is needed.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

shreddr said:


> It’s my homegrown brother
> 
> The name is “believe” you can only see half, because it’s wrapped around the downtube. I bought the frame direct and sourced the Shimano E8000 bits from eBay and online.
> 
> ...





shreddr said:


> My 36lb HT rocket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the color and the classic MTB look of the Believe HT!!


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Jack7782 said:


> I love the color and the classic MTB look of the Believe HT!!
> View attachment 1958902


Thanks brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoJeff (Sep 10, 2009)

2021 Commencal MaxMax Power.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I had a 2017 Yamaha/Haibike 27.5+HT, just a great bike.
Today i suggest you look at the Yamaha/Giant HT, reliable
or the HT from RockyMountain.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

Seems like the only e-hardtails available locally are budget builds. I really love my local bike shops and loyalty to them is important to me.
I am looking for a better build package then what is offered by the big bike companies and most LBS in the Northeast are not taking in the really good smaller brands.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

1spd1way said:


> Seems like the only e-hardtails available locally are budget builds. I really love my local bike shops and loyalty to them is important to me.
> I am looking for a better build package then what is offered by the big bike companies and most LBS in the Northeast are not taking in the really good smaller brands.


I am just north of you in Quebec. Here Giant is easy to find i would be surprised there is no Giant LBS close to you. For me it would be easy to order any Yamaha/Giant HT. If i go a bit further there is a Rocky Mountain retailer. If you know your size with the Covid short supply it is the way to go. I pre-ordered a 2021 Giant EStance in august and it was at my shop late september.They asked for 15% deposit but if it does not fit we get back our deposit, they know the demand is strong.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info. My LBS is a Giant dealer in one of their shops. I'll check inventory and see if they have one or can order one.
I really like the Orbea Wild HT. Nicely spec'd and more difficult to find a dealer close by.
Most mainstream bike companies are putting the "cool stuff" on their full suspension bikes and leaving the hardtails to commuters...


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

is 34lbs too heavy for hard tail?


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

hard tail ebike? No I don'tthink it is out of line. With 52 pound full suspension bikes, a thirty-four pound hardtail sounds good.


----------



## bikedreams (Oct 12, 2014)

I have a 2018 (or is it a 2019) Raleigh E-Tokul. The base model, with the 400 Wh battery and Bosch CX mid drive.. I _love _this bike! Tough as nails. 27.5 X 2.8 tires, ThudBuster LT suspension seatpost, and a 120 mm fork take the sting out of a lot of riding. Handles ungroomed singletrack and rocky forestry roads very well. Bosses for a rack in back, so you can pick up some groceries on the way home from riding.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

What's the point of a hard tail e bike?

When you find have a motor, hard tails work, somewhat, because they are lighter.

But with a motor it doesn't matter, so might as well get a full suspension, and the more the better. 

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## bikedreams (Oct 12, 2014)

rod9301 said:


> What's the point of a hard tail e bike?
> 
> When you find have a motor, hard tails work, somewhat, because they are lighter.
> 
> ...


Sure, I'd love to have a full suspension e-bike. However, at a $2K+ premium for a decent one compared to a E-HT... well, some of us have other places to spend money. I know I don't ride a HT for the weight reduction - I ride it because it is fun.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

I have a very good full suspension bike (Lenz Behemoth) and a very good hardtail. I probably ride the hard tail more often. I have rented a Levo SL and can see the benefit of anebike full. I just really like a hardtail for most of what I ride. I'd love to test ride an e-hardtail and at least compare the ride. Unfortunately, very few bike shops stock a decent e-hardtail.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

bikedreams said:


> Sure, I'd love to have a full suspension e-bike. However, at a $2K+ premium for a decent one compared to a E-HT... well, some of us have other places to spend money. I know I don't ride a HT for the weight reduction - I ride it because it is fun.


Ok, that makes sense

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

bikedreams said:


> Sure, I'd love to have a full suspension e-bike. However, at a $2K+ premium for a decent one compared to a E-HT... well, some of us have other places to spend money. I know I don't ride a HT for the weight reduction - I ride it because it is fun.


You can get quality mid-drive FS bikes under $3000
But a hardtail still has a place in the market.


----------



## bikedreams (Oct 12, 2014)

bikesdirect said:


> You can get quality mid-drive FS bikes under $3000
> But a hardtail still has a place in the market.


Please tell me what brands/models you are talking about. I am genuinely interested.


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

bikedreams said:


> Please tell me what brands/models you are talking about. I am genuinely interested.


Well
i know about mine
and there could be others

shimano class 2 FS. Save Up to 60% Off eBikes LTD QTYS of these 29er eBikes Electric Mountain bikes 2023 Motobecane HAL e29 with Shimano SLX / E6100M Electric MidDrive 29er Full Suspension Mountain eBikes Shimano Hydraulic Disc Brakes Rockshox RECON 120mm Forks | Save up to 60% off list prices on new Electric bicycles

bafang class 3 FS. Save Up to 60% Off eBikes LTD QTYS of these eBoost Mountain bikes 2023 Motobecane HAL eBoost M600 with SRAM / E8000 Electric MidDrive 29er Full Suspension Mountain eBikes SRAM Hydraulic Disc Brakes Rockshox LockOut 140mm Forks | Save up to 60% off list prices on new bicycles

both under $3000

it is certainly possible for companies to delivery nice eFS bikes at under $3000
if they choice to


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

rod9301 said:


> What's the point of a hard tail e bike?
> 
> When you find have a motor, hard tails work, somewhat, because they are lighter.
> 
> ...


I don't really agree with this. While I wouldn't want a e-HT because, well, it's a hardtail, I don't think an e-bike is necessarily better with more travel. Less travel, less motor, less battery = more fun on a lot of trails that I ride. Not everyone is looking for the fastest way up a mountain to bomb down steep, technical trails. Well, we ARE, but maybe we don't have consistent access to them.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Put many miles on this hardtail before switching to a more modern eMTB and had lots of good adventures. 









I still ride rigid in relatively rough stuff though. If you know you know.


----------



## bikedreams (Oct 12, 2014)

bikesdirect said:


> Well
> i know about mine
> and there could be others
> 
> ...


How about Class 1, with 75Nm or greater torque? A 60 Nm Shimano just isn't enough for my riding.


----------



## westadamsvets (Nov 9, 2010)

bikedreams said:


> How about Class 1, with 75Nm or greater torque? A 60 Nm Shimano just isn't enough for my riding.


Here is my new Cube hardtail with latest bosch cx 85 nm:








it's now for $3781 and I got it locally from their branch in Hollywood:








Cube Reaction Hybrid Pro 500


Low prices on Cube Reaction Hybrid Pro 500. 0% APR financing available. Excellent customer service. Click now to learn more.




flyridesusa.com




I'm playing with the goofy stem to help with neck issues. I wanted the top of line power system and I'm used to thudbuster. The alternative was trek powerfly from Helen's but I wanted tubeless ready rims and a better fork. Plus the cube graphics are lowkey and I'm riding in sketchy neighborhood so a blingy bike feels like a bad idea. Very happy with the bike!
As far as full suspension - the cheapest available with that motor system was well over 5K which was outside of budget. To be honest, I've never tried full suspension mtb bike whether electric or not. I'm curious but afraid I'll love it and be pissed off with what I have...


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

bikedreams said:


> How about Class 1, with 75Nm or greater torque? A 60 Nm Shimano just isn't enough for my riding.


Bafang m600 is high torque and class 3
of course, you don’t have to go 28mph


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

This hardtail fattie was great when I lived at 6000’ and had a lot of snow.
Once I moved out of there and back to ’normal’ SoCal riding it beat the crap out of me. Traded it back and am waiting for a full sus rig.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

westadamsvets said:


> Here is my new Cube hardtail with latest bosch cx 85 nm:
> View attachment 2000415
> 
> it's now for $3781 and I got it locally from their branch in Hollywood:
> ...


Thudbuster and padded saddle - awesome solution, but I would suggest QR seat post clamp, so you can take it off bike when you lock it up to a rack etc. (maybe also take battery with you too)


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Only Hardtail I'd ever buy again would be a 27.5 fatbike and an E-fatbike (27.5 x 4.6) would be great in the winter...just awesome!


----------



## westadamsvets (Nov 9, 2010)

Jack7782 said:


> Thudbuster and padded saddle - awesome solution, but I would suggest QR seat post clamp, so you can take it off bike when you lock it up to a rack etc. (maybe also take battery with you too)


Thanks for the tip but the bike does not leave my eyesight... I even drag the damn thing into the bathroom, LOL. Most expensive toy I've ever owned.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Flyer said:


> Only Hardtail I'd ever buy again would be a 27.5 fatbike and an E-fatbike (27.5 x 4.6) would be great in the winter...just awesome!


My two Bigfoot VLT 1s (mine and my daughter’s) are incredible in winter (see posts #2 and 4). Mind blowing actually. In May I put the OEM non-studded Cake Eaters back on until next month but we have only used these bikes once since last winter. The e thing is great for us in the winter. Not so much for the other 3 seasons. I’m not going to take the studded Wrathchilds off at the end of this winter season. These will be winter dedicated bikes only.


----------



## bikedreams (Oct 12, 2014)

bikesdirect said:


> Bafang m600 is high torque and class 3
> of course, you don’t have to go 28mph


If I am riding on the trails, I'd like it to be legal. Anything with a throttle is barred from a number of areas.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

bikedreams said:


> If I am riding on the trails, I'd like it to be legal. Anything with a throttle is barred from a number of areas.


Just unplug it and take it off then. It has PAS.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

I saw a Trek ebike hardtail on the back of a camper the other day. Seems like the owner had the same Idea as I do. Looked like an updated front fork (Lyrik maybe) and bigger brake rotors....re-kindled my desire for a e-hardtail.


----------



## westadamsvets (Nov 9, 2010)

1spd1way said:


> I saw a Trek ebike hardtail on the back of a camper the other day. Seems like the owner had the same Idea as I do. Looked like an updated front fork (Lyrik maybe) and bigger brake rotors....re-kindled my desire for a e-hardtail.


I was going to buy the Trek Powerfly hardtail instead of the Cube but did not want to deal with replacement of fork and wheels. The Trek has a spring fork and non-tubeless ready rims.
I'm regretting though not having the easy to remove battery which the Trek seems to have. I'm missing my lowly bafang conversion for having the easiest battery removal of all.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

westadamsvets said:


> I was going to buy the Trek Powerfly hardtail instead of the Cube but did not want to deal with replacement of fork and wheels. The Trek has a spring fork and non-tubeless ready rims.
> I'm regretting though not having the easy to remove battery which the Trek seems to have. I'm missing my lowly bafang conversion for having the easiest battery removal of all.


Avoid hardtail EMTBs if you can. The weight makes them dead on anything beyond gravel, although a thud buster might help. I myself quickly upgraded from Powerfly 4 to Rail 9.7 and am happy etc.


----------



## westadamsvets (Nov 9, 2010)

Jack7782 said:


> Avoid hardtail EMTBs if you can. The weight makes them dead on anything beyond gravel, although a thud buster might help. I myself quickly upgraded from Powerfly 4 to Rail 9.7 and am happy etc.


Yeah, you're probably right. I'm seeing that the Trek Powerfly 4 full suspension is now $4700 which is a grand more than I paid for cube hardtail and it comes with dropper included. I would have paid the premium looking back now, but I don't think that model was less than 5k when I made my purchase.
My thudbuster precludes dropper so that's another set back. OTOH, with the 2.6 tires the ride feels pretty plush and I just slow down in gnarly terrain anyway. I guess some buyer regret is inevitable, LOL


----------

